# Weirdo alert!



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Last week, I was out walking with the pup (7 months old), it was dark, we bump into other dog walkers who we either will or won't talk to, runners, cyclists, he's pretty well socialised so not a lot flusters him but he did once bark at a tramp as I think he was confused by him sitting still in the dark. 

We were playing and Morris starts barking loudly over and over, very unlike him, I notice two guys leaving the path and walking towards me and tell them 'not to worry about him, he's just over excited'. As they get closer I note they have no dogs, and then the one with bulgy eyes tells me I have nice hair. Weirdo alert. Morris is still barking at the other one who tells him to shut up, he does not shut up (good dog), by which point I've realised they're weird, and I'm outta here. I say bye and sprint walk off, Morris stands his ground and when I'm a little way he follows me, occasionally turning around and checking where the guys are. I tried not to seem too worried, but I was really glad he was there and I'm sure he could sense that.

Then last night, out for a walk in the mist Morris starts barking again. I really don't want a dog who barks at every little thing so I'm telling him to shush then I see he's barking at a silhouette that's so still I'm trying to figure out if it's a cardboard cut out! EVENTUALLY he starts moving, after we take a big detour around him, and Morris stops barking.

He's clearly alerting us to things he thinks are weird, and I appreciate that, but I want him to discern between normal and threatening. The OH says he's already doing that, as both of those incidents did involve strange men. On the way home from the second one a lone man walked past us and there was no reaction at all, but he wasn't being weird, he was just walking.

Any opinions on this? Just wondering as it's totally new behaviour and I wasn't sure if I was missing something. He's shown absolutely zero protective/guarding behaviour in the past.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, my opinion is that Morris is beginning to show his natural protective instinct. It's something you should appreciate, because I'll bet that his instincts are actually better than your own when it comes to weird stuff. 

My Willie boy is a lot older than Morris (almost 7 years old). I see his protective instinct whenever I have a contractor in the house to do repairs, etc. Willie doesn't bark, but he does routinely position himself between me and the contractor, and then just stands there quietly. What a good boy! ;D

_The Vizsla breed as a whole is known to have a strong, inborn protective instinct. _


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Good to hear. My OH was very happy to see that side to him, as Morris is a real softy and LOVES people, but the OH wants a dog who will look out for his family.

His instincts were FAR better than mine with the first set, I was happily playing tug of war and hadn't noticed anything when he started barking. 

He's starting to get bigger now, so wanted to make sure I wasn't encouraging the wrong sort of behaviour.

It's amazing that such a loving, playful, cuddly dog can suddenly come out with that! I was certainly grateful for it.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Personally, I don't think there's anything at all wrong with the way Morris acted. Quite the contrary. When you think about it, on the evolutionary track to where they are today, dogs have spent thousands of years carefully observing human behaviour. You and your family are his pack, and he wants to protect you.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/04/bite-got-teeth.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/04/vizsla-as-guard-dog.html

Good boy Morris. Extra Liver snacks for you.

_"A Dog's Purpose" _makes a great holiday read. 

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/08/dogs-purpose.html

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Dogs read body language better than we ever will.
When I'm out running the dogs alone, I never ever tell people they don't bite. I call my dogs to heel and keep moving. The other person sees that I'm not interested in a conversation. If they tell me pretty dogs. I just say thank you, and keep walking keeping distance between me and them. I walk with confidence and look directly at them. You never want to look scared or weak to someone watching you from the woods. I also carry a concealed 357.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

RBD - I love this post http://redbirddog.blogspot.co.uk/2011/04/vizsla-as-guard-dog.html

I read it before getting a V, and was one of the articles that I forced the other half to read so he would understand you don't train them to be a guard dog, you treat them well and train them well, and they will guard you as family. 

TR - Generally the park by us is really safe, but it stretches all the way from town out into the peaks you you get quite a mixture of folks in there, usually runners and dog owners but also a few less relaxing walk buddies. Good tip not to say he doesn't bite, I'm guilty of saying things like that but I might stay quieter in future!

He got lots of cuddles and an extra chicken wing when we got home.


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Good job Morris! Around 6-7 months is when I saw Watson's protective instincts start to come out.

I agree with TR. I'm a Canadian living in the US, and although I'm from a big city, living here is a bit different in the way people approach you. Having Watson with me when I go out gives me a sense of security. He knows who he doesn't want near us and always lets me and them know. I've never stopped him from barking at anyone, just continue walking. 

I find that people often cross the street or go around us on walks, and I'm fine with people being intimidated by him.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Better then Great red and the Packer Your Spot on Tex Red the same and my hands are still insured for opening heads and Livers ;D


The Ruger Sp101 stainless 2 inch Ported Pocket Rocket short rocket 357 mag with Black tallons 

these are can openers'

We use far bigger Cal in Bear country the 500 SW

Your Mate Did Great Cat 

there sense is far greater then yours or mine

Trust him then love him some fun

I let big Rud hold the Fort on song dogs remote protecting His Beloved Baby Willow

and My Boy will Go if I command it

But He loves Kisses and Hugs far greater 

Weirdos I eat like Breath mints'

A Fighter must stay sharp and real sparring is hard to get in a coma For Less

This inspired My Team some fun ;D


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Rudy said:


> Weirdos I eat like Breath mints


Quote of the year ;D


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

You must make you triceps the breath mints of Giving ;D

disease and age will never defeat me until my God Calls me home Ringing the 12th Round mercy bell or great dinner bell 

Pump these Creeps up some fun 

and all of Less

I still travel if You Need a KO Breath Mint Free ;D

Tyson can You Hear me know? : 

Lets dance all $ donated For Kids Of Less


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Ellie seemed to also change maybe around 9-10 months old from loving everyone to sounding the alarm if a stranger approached and not quieting down until I let her know the person was okay. We learned the "greeting routine" with our trainer when Ellie was younger and she said it is important that I greet a person first and then signal to Ellie that the person is acceptable and she can greet them. At some point, that really clicked for Ellie because now she is uncomfortable and somewhat cautious of strangers until I give the okay. 

At first this sudden change from wiggle butt with strangers to barking at strangers bothered me. Now I understand it a bit better and look at it as I sign of maturity and protectiveness from her.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

My boy has started being protective of us as well. He seem to alert me about suspicious men in the off-leash areas. Interestingly, he seems to treat every men WITHOUT a dog in the off-leash area as a suspicious person.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Ksana - I was worried that might be the pattern emerging with us too, but then on the way home from the second 'alert' a man walked past us from behind, on his own, with no dog, and Morris didn't even blink. But the man wasn't acting strangely, he was just walking.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Yes, I actually agreed with my V on those men without dogs as well. This off-leash area is a remote one and you usually see people with dogs only out there. In one case this men looked very weird. He walked behind us and every time we stopped, he would stop too. We have time from time dogs being stolen so I immediately was on the alert myself. The other time there was something in the bushes. It was already dark and my V pulled me immediately towards the car (usually, he wants to stay longer). I then realized everybody else was gone, it was only my car left and it was already night time (and no lights as this is a remote area). I think it is me who needs to learn how to pay attention to my V and trust his instincts.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Women worse without mates ;D and if There packing a leash and barb collar and no Doggies Run ;D 

them are thrill Killers  :-* :'(


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Good boy Morris!


----------

